# Dwarf Monitors



## TheSims2014 (May 17, 2014)

HI

After Years away with starting family and houses. i have finally made the step back into the Hobby that i loved for years.

I love the Dwarf monitors and have managed to get hold of a baby Kimberley Rock Monitor which is doing great and is active and coming to my hand now and then.

I would love to add
Pilbara
Freckled
Peacock
Green tree Monitors

and some others in time.

I am looking for a bit of information why is it so hard to find these guys for sale. It was hard to find a Kimberley Rock as well which i though would have been easier but that proved wrong. i am still looking for a couple more to pair up with my Baby in time. but nothing for sale?
I can find loads of yellow ackies but any thing else is very hard to find. is there a reason for this. Hard to breed, Cost to much, no interests ECT?

I have found some Pilbara's for sale over in the states and Canada but nothing for sale in the UK... is there a reason and why are they still so high in price?
I think the colors of these guys are stunning and i will at all costs get my self a couple in time. i was just wandering why so hard to find.

thanks again. once i get back home i will add some of my Baby Kim and his home just now.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

not sure of the reason tbh, it could be that prices are a little steep which would discourage buyers, but then if more were available I guess the price would drop. I am considering an Ackie or a kimberly myself in time. How is yours doing with regards to handling etc.. do you think he will tolerate it given time ? 
I guess it must be to do with breeding being difficult or something but it is just a guess. I do know that one of the guys / girls on here has a beautiful male kim for sale atm but I think he would be older than yours is atm.


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

yellow ackies, kims and tristis are quite readily available in the uk. 

the reason the others are hard to come by is because they are rarely bred over here due to people not wanting to pay the money for them.

kims have come down too much in price due to not selling. kims in the states and australia will cost you hell of a lot more there... yep kims are hard to get in australia

pilbarensis... i am one of very few that keep them in the uk. £3000 my pair cost me from germany.

rare earth red ackies (my favourite) £1200 for a pair from holland

kingorum pair £1200
.
i also keep a few yellow ackies......yellow ackies are a great all rounder

gilleni are available quite often here... 

join the dwarf monitor group on fb. 

i know people that readily have kims for sale.


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

I spoke to a German breeder about this once, according to him the reason _V. Pilbarensis_ is so expansive is because it's been only available in 'larger' numbers for a few years (exported from Canada). I do think the price for _V. Pilbarensis_ is slowly starting to drop though. I've seen single males offered for less than 1000 euro, pairs and females still are crazy ass expensive though.


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSims2014 said:


> HI
> 
> After Years away with starting family and houses. i have finally made the step back into the Hobby that i loved for years.
> 
> ...


 I have an 18mth old male Kimberly up for sale in the forum http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/1027572-kimberly-monitor-sale.html
but I suspect if you are hopping to put it with a much smaller one, it would be called lunch.
lookforward to seeing your kim setup


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

I have kimberley eggs due to hatch in a month.


----------



## Stivali (Apr 9, 2012)

And I got a couple at around 4 months old ready to go now..


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

Barlow said:


> I have kimberley eggs due to hatch in a month.





Stivali said:


> And I got a couple at around 4 months old ready to go now..


 Plenty to choose from and both these guys are good monitor keeper so all will be healthy stock : victory::2thumb:: victory:
I have been looking at Storrii the mini form of akie with attitude :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Robbrown 52 said:


> Plenty to choose from and both these guys are good monitor keeper so all will be healthy stock : victory::2thumb:: victory:
> I have been looking at Storrii the mini form of akie with attitude :flrt::flrt:


Gilleni over storri


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Gilleni over storri


 I agree as a group gillenii every time, but only got possible room for one and storri seem to be more a loners than other species so people seem to think.


----------



## TheSims2014 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Guys so it is just down to cost then.

Stivali How much is a baby? can you send up to Aberdeen Scotland. Do you know what line it is from?

Barlow How much would you be selling for? can you send to Aberdeen and what line is it from.

Robbrown yeah i think he might be just to big for me just now. But if i hadn't just bought a new house and still trying to sort out every thing i might have taken him and made a second viv and looked for partners. Just wrong timing.


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSims2014 said:


> Thanks Guys so it is just down to cost then.
> 
> Stivali How much is a baby? can you send up to Aberdeen Scotland. Do you know what line it is from?
> 
> ...


 thanks for your consideration of K2 if you change your mind let me know I am not rushing to sell him , better a good home than a rushed sale so quiet likely to be available later.


----------



## TheSims2014 (May 17, 2014)

Need to get some Pictures up but that is me the happy owner of a baby Pilbara monitor as well. Which is suggested but can be proven just yet due to age to be female. Any one got any eggs due soon that i might be able to pair up?


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

rep-it said:


> yellow ackies, kims and tristis are quite readily available in the uk.
> 
> the reason the others are hard to come by is because they are rarely bred over here due to people not wanting to pay the money for them.
> 
> ...


Is this the earth red ackie? Stunning animal. 

I'm also looking to get back into the hobby after a break of a couple of years due to having a kid. 

Kept Storrs before which I found to be great little Monitors, my first choice now would be Kimbos but I'm eager to travel to Hamm as I understand they are more into Monitors over there so should be a wider selection. 

I've always found dwarf and other smaller Monitors to be fairly rare and expensive in the hobby, I put this down to them not falling in to the morph craze that grips the hobby and also a lack of captive breeding.


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

Not quite, the picture is of _V. pilbarensis_. 

Ackies are getting quite popular, but probably the main reason why dwarfs aren't as popular is because they are a more expensive. Either in everyday (proper) care as well as the initial buying costs (A single _V. pilbarensis_ can be sold above 1000 euro). It's one group of lizards that require large enclosures even for relative small species and are far less likely to thrive in small tubs.


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

I wouldnt say dwarfs are expensive.. if anything they are way too cheap now in this country and europe.. look at the prices for dwarfs in the states, they are a lot lot more expensive there. a lot of larger monitors are more expensive than dwarfs even though its easyer to get hold of some of the larger monitors than it is dwarfs. 








chris1978 said:


> Is this the earth red ackie? Stunning animal.
> 
> I'm also looking to get back into the hobby after a break of a couple of years due to having a kid.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooper80 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi mate there are some green tree monitors for sale in the reptile room in Blackpool, there 750 . They have some blue coloured ones and black ones also. Def worth a look . They also do a courier service so maybe worth a phone call. I was in earlier this week and they look amazing


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend buying from the reptile room. I'm in the process of taking them to court to get my money back.


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

rep-it said:


> I wouldnt say dwarfs are expensive.. if anything they are way too cheap now in this country and europe.. look at the prices for dwarfs in the states, they are a lot lot more expensive there. a lot of larger monitors are more expensive than dwarfs even though its easyer to get hold of some of the larger monitors than it is dwarfs.


That's what's always baffled me a bit, the large Monitor species are always readily available at pretty low prices, but the dwarfs and small to medium sized species are rare by comparison and come with a much higher price-tag. Guess that's the case with alot of Lizard species though, the larger species are hardy and long lived therefore the hobby tends to be flooded with loads of unwanted adults needing new homes or being passed from owner to owner, therefore juveniles become available at a low cost.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

chris1978 said:


> That's what's always baffled me a bit, the large Monitor species are always readily available at pretty low prices, but the dwarfs and small to medium sized species are rare by comparison and come with a much higher price-tag. Guess that's the case with alot of Lizard species though, the larger species are hardy and long lived therefore the hobby tends to be flooded with loads of unwanted adults needing new homes or being passed from owner to owner, therefore juveniles become available at a low cost.



May also be down to the fact that not many people have the room to house larger monitors so tend to go the way of the smaller species hence the demand for those is higher, also the smaller the monitor it seems the smaller the clutch size so far less prolific and the market for them proves more stable.


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

Paul P said:


> May also be down to the fact that not many people have the room to house larger monitors so tend to go the way of the smaller species hence the demand for those is higher, also the smaller the monitor it seems the smaller the clutch size so far less prolific and the market for them proves more stable.


Yeah sadly though the cheaper cost of the larger species results in people buying juveniles that they cannot house when grown on and then have to rehome the Lizard. Makes me wish they would bump up the price of the larger ones to ensure only serious keepers get them.


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

chris1978 said:


> That's what's always baffled me a bit, the large Monitor species are always readily available at pretty low prices, but the dwarfs and small to medium sized species are rare by comparison and come with a much higher price-tag. Guess that's the case with alot of Lizard species though, the larger species are hardy and long lived therefore the hobby tends to be flooded with loads of unwanted adults needing new homes or being passed from owner to owner, therefore juveniles become available at a low cost.





chris1978 said:


> Yeah sadly though the cheaper cost of the larger species results in people buying juveniles that they cannot house when grown on and then have to rehome the Lizard. Makes me wish they would bump up the price of the larger ones to ensure only serious keepers get them.


 
The large species that we see for cheap/ give away prices in the UK are Niles and Bosc's both of which are WC and arrive here in silly numbers to be brought by just about anybody, the other large monitors seem to all be priced fairly high.
for the number of young boscs my local rep shop has had through its hands this year, I suspect that most will not reach even full growth as they get treated a different sort of beardie, and die of renal failure or shedding problems.
so while we still import these in vast number we will never see them become valued both as species and as CB , several people have managed to breed Bosc's in the last few years but seem to have found it difficult to almost impossible to find homes for them.
as for the price of small monitors dropping I think it is only certain species who's breeding has been cracked open , so that a steady stream of young seem to be available, this seems especially true of Akies you see them every where and people are struggling to get a 3 figure price for them. and I think if we are not careful Kimberlies will go the same way. IMO too many eggs are being incubated, the other species still seem to be at reasonably expensive prices.
as an aside there seems to be no thought for gene lines as nobody seems to have any idea where their lizards are coming from. my 1st kim even though I tried to find out nobody seemed to know, where as U2 and K2 I deliberately found somebody (Bill33) who was far enough away I hoped and also had some Canadian imported bloodline in his. from the 2 eggs we have hatched they seem to be strong and active.


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

Completely agree, pretty much all dwarfspecies (with the notiable expetion of the Timor complex) live in australia, where the export of wildlife is forbidden. Breeders have maneged to expant the population, but it still is cheaper to import young large monitors in the thousands from Afrika or Asia,

As far as I know Ackies are one of the view dwarfspecies that where exported legaly to Europe a long time a go. The last twenty years nothing legally of the Varanus genus has come out of Australia (V. pilbarensis for example is most likely all offspring of smuggeld animals). Most smuggled animals are shipped through Canada and presented as CB, becoming 'legal'. That's why a lot of the bloodlines come from Canada.


----------

